# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  Game News

## Anti_Evil

1- شرکت ID software تا چند ماه دیگه قراره جدیدترین نسخه ی بازی خودشون به نام Doom III رو release میکنن  :D 
نوابغ game نویس جهان قراره همممونو دوباره مبهوت تکنیکهای جدید کنن  :shock: 
من که از همین الان دارم میپرم بالا پایین !  :wink: 

2- Philip Taylor به شرکت ATI میپیوندد  :cry: 
آقای Taylor مدیر بخش DirectX مایکروسافت چندی قبل از directx team جدا شد و به ATI رفت.
NVIDIA و ATI از سالها قبل بر سر chipset های گرافیکی درگیر بودن.
من که شخصا مخلص nVidia هستم  :wink:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

من هم همینطور!  :wink:  مخصوصا کارتهای گرافیکی G-Force آن شرکت که واقعا عالی هستند  :shock:

----------


## Anti_Evil

آره وحید جان واقعا کولاکه.
راستی از یه خبرگزاریه غیر مستند شنیدم که شرکت nVidia جدیدترین کارت گرافیکی خودشو منتشر کرده.
اسمش هست nForce 3 Pro
یکی دیگه هم داده به نام Quadro FX
باید چیزای خوبی باشن  8) 

البته فکر کنم تاحالا همه اسم مقدس GForce 4 رو شنیده باشن. واقعا مهشره (مهشر با چه ه نوشته میشه ؟‌  :oops: )

سعی میکنم بیشتر در مورد game news بنویسم.
راستی آقایوووون (و صد البته خانوووومااا  :oops: )‌ جون خرس مهربون هر خبری دارین اینجا بنویسین همه استفاده کنن.

----------


## Anti_Evil

1- StrongHold نسخه Arabic خواهد داشت.
شاید هیچ کس فکر نمیکرد که این بازی میان علاقه مندان بازی های استراژیک اینقدر سریع طرفدار پیدا کنه.
ایده این بازی و نوع نگرش کارگردان به این بازی اینقدر دقیق و زیبا و اصولی بود که شرکت Rockstar games در آمریکا سریعا برای فروش آن در U.S اقدام کرد.
در حقیقت اولین ورژن این بازی برای فرهنگ England ساخته شده بود.
جدیدا سوسمارخورای عزیز به فکر ایجاد نسخه Arabic افتادن.

2- Eidos moderate: We don't play with penguen
مجله معروف Game Developers با این عنوان مقاله ای در مورد نقش سیستم عامل ویندوز برای تهیه کنندگان game از قول یکی از مدیران شرکت EIDOS مینویسد:
ما برای سیستم عامل های Unix base بازی نخواهیم نوشت.
در طول این مصاحبه او همچنین بارها بر اکثریت کامپیوترهای شخصی مجهز بر Windows تاکید کرد. او همچنین افزود ابزارهای تهیه game در Windows بسیار ساده تر و قابل دسترس تر هستند.
علاقه مندان به بازی هیچ گاه بازی های EIDOS را فراموش نخواهند کرد.
بازی هایی از قبیل Theif, Swat, ... 

خبرگزاری جمهوری اسلامی AntiEvil 
 8)

----------

StarBreeze makes prefect !!!!!

شرکت StarBreeze که طرف قرداد شرکتهای معتبری مثل Infograms بود به وسیله شرکت O3Games خریداری شد.
آخرین محصول این شرکت نروژی بازی بنام Enclave 2 بود.

Locusart games wanna kill AI !!!!!!

شرکت Locusart games که پرفروشترین شرکت این ماه بود بازی اخیر خودشونو release کردن.
اسمشو یادم رفته  :oops:
(آخه به اینم میشه گفت خبر ؟ :roll: )

Mike Abrash is still alive !!!

آقای Mike Abrash برنامه نویش دهه ی 70 آمریکا و ID software که مدتی برای استراحت به هاوایی رفته بود برای برنامه نویسان جوان آمریکایی آرزوی توفیق کرد همچنین همین دیشب برای یه alive chat اومده بود به gamedev.net 
 :D 
اینقدر room شلوغ شد که چندبار برای login کردن server busy میزد  :lol: 
خلاصه Mike هنوز زندست !


اهههمممم ...
منم از همینجا خدمت تمام علاقه مندان game programming آرزوی توفیق دارم  8) 
 :lol: 

regards,

----------


## Anti_Evil

:shock: 

عاقبت login نکردن همینه دیگه  :? 
منم شدم مهمان ... تا خبرهای بعدی bye all

----------


## Anti_Evil

1- شرکت Konami قرارداد ساخت بازی برای مسابقات رزمی USA K-1 بسته.
2- شرکت Rockstar games قراره به زودی بازیهای GTA3, Vice City را برای XBox , GameCube آماده کنه.

regards,

----------


## Anti_Evil

نسخه جدید Demo منم داره آماده میشه.  :roll: 
Demo 1.6.0.3 قابلیت هایی از قبیل Animated Textures و Character Animations رو support خواهد کرد.

character animation engine هر دو راه موجود Bones animation و Key frame animation رو پشتیبانی میکند و animated texture engine قابلیت پخش فیلم بر روی 3d objects رو داره.
کاربرد آن در قسمت هایی از بازی هستش که مثلا player در جلوی پرده سینما قرار میگیره.
به طور مثال بازیهایی از قبیل Duke Nukam (فکر کنم مثل همیشه اشتباه نوشتم  :oops: )
از این روش در قسمت هایی از بازیهاشون استفاده کردن.

انشاالله وقتی درست شد خبرتون میکنم  :wink:

----------


## Anti_Evil

شرکت Atari حدودا 4 میلیون نسخه برای بازی به نام Enter the Matrix آماده کرده.
البته نه فقط برای PC بلکه برای GameCube, PlayStation 2 and Xbox و قراره که برای May 15 به بازار ارضه بشه.

یه خبر هم در مورد X-Box:

Xbox Live Upgrades Planned for E3 - Aramo
Microsoft will supposedly announce key new features for its online gaming service Xbox Live at the Electronic Entertainment Exposition in Los Angeles next week, sources within the company told news agency Reuters.

These "advanced community features" would include voice chat and a buddy positioning system operating independently of games in progress. A spokesman for Microsoft declined to comment, but did state the company has groundbreaking announcements planned for the E3. Xbox Live users can currently only voice chat in games, yet the new options would allow them to locate friends upon connection to the service and chat with them.

Microsoft will also introduce the ability to use the Xbox as a media center to listen to music and watch videos. Tentatively dubbed "Xbox Music Mixer", the upgrade allows users to pull music and video files off their computers and put them on the console's 8GB hard disk. The Xbox can then be used as a media center with on-screen displays and auto-identification of songs, sources said. (Reuters)

تو این مدت یه خط هم source ننوشتم  :( 

regards,

----------


## Anti_Evil

John Woo Enters Game Development - Aramo
Action movie director John Woo (Mission Impossible 2, Face/Off) has founded a game development company called Tiger Hill Entertainment that will endeavor to "redefine the action/adventure genre." The company has entered into a multi-year co-publishing deal with Sega that covers both original and existing Sega and Woo properties.

"Interactive entertainment has quickly become a mainstay in the entertainment industry," said John Woo. "With games being cinematic by nature, it only makes sense to bridge the gap between film maker and game developer to deliver the ultimate action/adventure gaming experience. The formation of Tiger Hill Entertainment and the company’s partnership with video game industry veteran SEGA will deliver that experience." 

 :shock:

----------


## Anti_Evil

راستی برو بچ بهم mail زدن گفتن که اون Michael Abrash هستش و نه Mike Abrash.
 :) 
درسته !
در حقیقت Mike نیک نیم (nickname) ایشون هستش  :wink: 
مرسی از دقتتون

 :wink: 
یا علی

----------


## Anti_Evil

Xbox & PlayStation 2 Price Cuts - Aramo
Microsoft today slashed the retail price of the Xbox in North America to $179.99 in the U.S. and $249.99 in Canada in response to a move by Sony executed yesterday, seeing the PlayStation 2 henceforth retailing at $179.99. Sony lowered the price of its console in the U.S. ahead of the introduction of an updated version of the PlayStation 2 next month.

The new PlayStation 2 hits shelves next month at $199 and will include a network adapter for online gaming. The DVD playback hardware of the updated device has also undergone modifications.

Many industry executives had not foreseen this formidable move by Sony that now kills two birds with one stone -- the PlayStation 2 is once more attractively priced and new owners can access the console's online playing functions right away. Xbox owners, on the other hand, are required to purchase a starter kit to use the console's online gaming service Xbox Live.

----------


## Anti_Evil

Top 10 Game Rentals - Celeryface
The Video Software Dealers Association (VSDA) announced today the latest VidTrac results for the Top 10 game rentals ending the week of May 18. Check them out, maybe you rented a few of these:

1) Enter The Matrix (PS2)
2) Midnight Club II (PS2)
3) Enter The Matrix (XBOX)
4) X2: Wolverine's Revenge (PS2)
5) NBA Street Vol. 2 (PS2)
6) Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell (PS2)
7) Def Jam Vendetta (PS2)
8) Enter The Matrix (NGC)
9) Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (PS2)
10) Return To Castle Wolfenstein: Tides (XBOX)

----------


## Anti_Evil

نقش game programming از دیدگاه برنامه نویسان در ایران !!!

نقشی وجود نداره  :( 
فقط باید صبور بود !
برای project دانشگاه چیزه خوبیه !
داداشه من ببین پول کجاست ؟!!!!
ما بدبختیم ... ما فسیلیم ... ما امکانات نداریم ... ما ****  :oops:   !!!
ببین تو هنوز دستت تو خرج نیست !
آدم باید خیلی اسگو* باشه که بره دنباله اینجور چیزا  :shock: 

------

بله ... فقط تاسفش برای آدم میمونه  :( 
چی بگم ؟!
آره آقا جون ... این کارا آدم محکم میخواد.

Sadness programmer ,
AntiEvil

----------


## Anti_Evil

Enter The Matrix موفق نشد !!!

بازی Enter The Matrix که بیش از یک هفته از تاریخ release آن میگذرد نتوانست نظر علاقه مندان به بازیهای رایانه ای را به خود جلب کند.

بزرگترین دلیل از سوی منتقدان game design بسیار ضعیف این بازی عنوان شده.

regards,
AntiEvil

----------


## Anti_Evil

Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory Client !!!

بازم ID Software !!!!  :!: 
دیگه نمیدونم چی بگم ... وقتی آدم میخونه که ID Software آخرین محصول خودشو Free داده !
من الان 5 دقیقه هستش که تو کما هستم  :( 
میدونی این یعنی چی ؟
مثل برگشت گودزیلا میمونه.
اصلا نمیدونم ...

خودتون برید ببینید:

http://www.fileplanet.com/files/120000/124800.shtml

اسم بازی Enemy Territory Client هستش که بسیار شبیه Return to Wolfstein هستش.
هنوز منتظر Doom هستیم  :( 

regards,

----------


## Anti_Evil

شرکت Sony نقشه های بلند مدت خود درباره PlayStation 3 اعلام کرد.
به گفته مسئولین این شرکت محصول جدید تا چند وقت دیگر به تولید انبوه خواهد رسید.

----------


## Anti_Evil

معرفی یک شرکت طراحی و ساخت game در ایران.

شرکت دنیای مجازی:
http://masternova.com

خودتون take a look کنید  :wink:

----------


## Anti_Evil

تغییر engine !!!!

قراره به زودی engine خودمو ببرم رو OGL  :) 
متاسفانه وقت کافی برای این کار ندارم  :( 

ولی خیلی از بچه ها پیشنهاد کردن که این کارو زودتر بکنم.

regards,

----------


## Afshinpour

بزرگترین ایراد کارت Gforce FX اینه که اولا صدای فن اون گوش رو کر میکنه (چون توی آلمان اکثر کامپیوترها شب و روز روشن هستن این خیلی مهمه !!) بعد هم اگر بنا به دلیلی فن خوب کار نکنه و چند لحظه ریپ بزنه کارت گرافیکی درجا میسوزه!!

بعدش هم قیمتش هم جیب رو میسوزونه (مال من رو که سوزوند شاید شماها وضعتون خوب باشه نسوزونه) :lol:

این هم لیست قیمت کارتهای گرافیک باحال !! توی آلمان :



2134656  VGA 128MB ATI RADEON 9200 TV/DVI Club 3D  ATI  

82.00 EUR   



39004  VGA 128MB ATI RADEON 9200 TV/DVI Connect  ATI  

80.01 EUR   



325561  VGA 128MB ATI RADEON 9600 Pro Club 3D  ATI  

195.00 EUR   


36002  VGA 128MB ATI RADEON 9600 Pro Powercolor  ATI  

185.00 EUR   



226366  VGA 128MB ATI RADEON 9600 Pro Sapphire  ATI   

214.99 EUR   



789124  VGA 128MB ATI RADEON 9700 Pro  ATI  

309.00 EUR   



159658  VGA 128MB ATI RADEON 9700 Pro Saphire  ATI  

349.00 EUR   



214561  VGA 128MB ATI RADEON 9800 Pro Club3D  ATI  

419.00 EUR   



325596  VGA 128MB ATI RADEON 9800 Pro Connect3D  ATI  

465.00 EUR   



41006  VGA 128MB ATI RADEON 9800 Pro Hercules  ATI  

479.00 EUR   



799003  VGA 128MB GF4 Pine Ti4800SE-8X ViVo DVI  Pine  

165.00 EUR   



448892  VGA 128MB GF4 PixelView MX440 TV-OUT  PIXEL   

89.00 EUR   



748757  VGA 128MB GF4 PixelView Ti4200 TV-OUT  PIXEL  

129.00 EUR   




788852  VGA 128MB GF4 PowerColor Ti4200 DVI TVOu  Powertech   

199.00 EUR   




32564  VGA 128MB GF4 Prolink MX440-8X VIVO  PIXEL  

98.99 EUR   




788371  VGA 128MB GF4 Prolink Ti4200 ViVo DVI  PIXEL  

122.00 EUR   




325621  VGA 128MB GF4 QDI Ti4200 TV/DVI 8X  PIXEL  

105.00 EUR   





46008  VGA 128MB GF5 Abit FX5200 TV-Out/DVI  ABIT  

77.00 EUR   




256325  VGA 128MB GF5 Albatron FX5600 TV/DVI  ATI  

149.00 EUR   




40201  VGA 128MB GF5 Leadtec FX5200  ATI  

98.99 EUR   




39005  VGA 128MB GF5 Pine FX5600Pro TV/DVI Vivo  ATI  

185.00 EUR   




125972  VGA 128MB GF5 Pixelview FX5800  Terratec  

349.00 EUR   




321589  VGA 128MB GF5 Pixelview/Sparkle FX5200  ATI  

79.00 EUR   




38001  VGA 128MB GF5 Xelo FX5600 TV/DVI  ATI  

149.00 EUR   




789989  VGA 128MB Matrox Parhelia b  MATROX   

369.00 EUR   




41007  VGA 256MB GF5 Abit FX5600 TV-Out/DVI  ABIT  

185.99 EUR   




363636  VGA 256MB GF5 Leadtec FX5600 A310TD  ATI   

217.00 EUR   





788372  VGA 64MB GF4 Prolink Ti4200 TV-out  PIXEL   

116.00 EUR   




72006  VGA 64MB GF4 Terra Tec Mystify 4200 8x  Terratec  

119.00 EUR

----------


## Anti_Evil

سلام آقای افشین پور.
ممنون از تجربیات شما
خیلی باحال بود !!!  :D 

والا تا الان که برای من مشکل ساز نبوده ... کاملا خوب کار میکنه.
شرکت های بزرگ مثل Nvidia, ATI تقریبا اینجور مشکلات Hardware رو حل کردن.
من فکر نمیکنم تاحالا graphic card یه نفر به خاطر نچرخیدن فن سوخته باشه  :wink: 
حداقل من ندیدم.
ولی از نظر کارآیی که خیلی مهشر هستن. چه ATI و چه Nvidia.

regards,

----------


## Anti_Evil

راستی برای رفع مشکل صدا میتونی GeForce4 MX بخری ... چون فن نداره  :wink:

----------


## Afshinpour

بله مدلهایی که به قول معروف passive خنک میشن فن ندارن. اونهایی که activeخنک میشن فن دارن.  

حالا گذشته از این حرفا کدوم مدل GeForce4 MX  منظور شماست ؟ اونها کلی با هم تفاوت دارن :  :wink: 

GeForce4 MX 460 
GeForce4 MX 440 w/ AGP 8X 
GeForce4 MX 440    
GeForce4 MX 440-SE
GeForce4 MX 420

یا ؟  :)

----------


## Anti_Evil

GeForce4 MX 460

البته اگه هی نگی که جیبم سوخته  :D 

ولی با کمی تفاوت بهترین مدل در بین بقیه مدل ها هستش.

----------


## Anti_Evil

SPECIAL NEWS !!!!

آخرین و جالب ترین خبر در مورد عضو شدن یکی از بزرگترین game programmer های ایران در سایت هستش  :D 

میتوان به جرات گفت که ایشان جزو پر سابقه ترین game programmer ها در ایران هستند.
و او کسی نیست جز آقای علی سیدف  :) 

با بهترین آرزوها برای ایشان.

With Warm Regards,

----------


## Anti_Evil

GalaxyRoad engine

متاسفانه به خاطر مشکلات زمانی تغییر engine از d3d به ogl صورت نخواهد گرفت.
Face Beauty آخرین project هست که دارم روش کار میکنم ..
در این project ... کاربر صورتی که به وسیله 3d scanner اسکن شده را به برنامه میدهد و برنامه با دادن ابزارهای edit به کاربر او را قادر به اصلاح صورت در scale واقعی میکند.
در حقیقت یک simulater ساده هستش.
راستی قراره website منم راه بیافته ... حتما screen shot هایی از کار رو میزارم.


regards,

----------


## Anti_Evil

ATI/NVIDIA Shootout !!!

رقابت دوباره شروع شد !
هر دو شرکت آخرین محصول های خودشونو به معرض نمایش گذاشتن !
NVIDIA GeForceFX 5900 Ultra 256 MB و ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 256MB

endeeeee رقابته !!! 
ایندفعه ظاهرا ATI نمیخواد کم بیاره  :wink: 

جالب ترین نکته اینجاست که هر دوتاشون بر سر support دایرکت ایکس 9 توافق خفن دارن !!!
داشتم یه تفسیر میخوندم که گفته بود هر دوتاشون تقریبا عین هم هستن !
قسمتی از تفسیر روز:

Both offer about the same feature set (with different terminology used for each), including full DirectX 9 support, slightly optimized antialiasing (AA) and anisotropic filtering (AF) capabilities, minor Z-buffer upgrades, and blistering fast performance. So how do they compete with each other?

 :? 

طبق شنیده ها ظاهرا اول nvidia دعوارو شروع کرده !
و ati سریعا آخرین محصولشو وارد بازار کرد.
به همین مناسبت دعای کمیل برای پیروزی حق علیه باطل  :oops: 

[/img]

----------


## Anti_Evil

*آخرین اخبار*  :) 

خوب دیگه ... اینجوریاست !
این دیگه آخرین game news هستش.
البته خبر خوبیه ! وب سایت من هم طراحی شد و قراره که تمام خبرهای جدید رو ببرم تو سایت  :oops: 
هرچند سایت هنوز یه هفته نیست که رفته بالا و مشکلات زیادی داره .... خیلی از page ها طراحی نشده ... خیلی ها هم بد طراحی شده. شاید تو هر هفته تغییرات زیادی ببینید  :wink: 
خوب میتونید خبرهای جدید رو در قسمت *خبرهای جهان بازی* بخونید. البته فکر کنم الان فقط در قسمت انگلیسی کار میکنه  :oops: 
یعنی قسمت *World Game News*
حتما کاملش میکنم ... در ضمن در صورت انجام تغییر در وب سایت حتما خبرتون میکنم  :wink: 
آدرس سایت: http://www.GalaxyRoad.com

----------


## Anti_Evil

بعد از سلامو ایناااااااا .... خیلی دلم تنگ شده بود  :D 
خوب، game game game !
من یه list خوب از سایت های مورد نیاز برنامه نویسان game تو قسمت Links گذاشتم.
نه فقط در مورد programming، همچنین در مورد ابزارهای مورد نیاز game مثل graphics and sounds and etc اگه خواستید یه نگاه بکنید، بدون لطف نیست  :wink: 
همممم، البته من نظرم بیشتر در مورد ابزار بود تا programming.
راستی اگه سایت خاصی که مورد نظرتون هستش به من معرفی کنید تا اضافه کنم.

http://www.galaxyroad.com/links/links_f.htm

شرمنده، باید سریع برم، حتما بعدا دوباره میام !!!

byeeeeeeeee

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

8)

----------

